# Honeybees foraging on peaches



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Why not. It is a good nectar source during the dearth.
They will even work on the strawberries too. Some will go inside a
soda can if the hives are close to the trash can in the city.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I believe bees only go to fruit that has already been damaged by other insects such as the European hornet and sometimes beetles and birds. The open fruit is just providing them with a sugary syrup.
Johno


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

As I was carrying a box of peaches to the car yesterday, I remember hoping the bees didn't catch me with them.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

I had by bees all over the Japanese plums that dropped a few years ago. The honey they made from it had the most unique taste and was wonderful. I think most beekeepers would not call it "real" honey but it was a real treat.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

In "The Secret Life of Bees", the bees make purple honey during their midsummer dearth. This was from elderberry fruit. It was the most prized honey of the apiary.

Label it for what it is. Make no apologies. Offer taste tests. It may command a premium price.

Excellent movie, if you have not seen it. The actors are working with real bees under the instruction of a beekeeper.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Have a big grape vine, quite a few apple trees, and a half dozen pear trees in the yard. When it's dearth and the fruit is falling on the ground the bees will work it. The late-summer honey here is "fruity" but ends up mixed in with the fall goldenrod. Can't ever have enough of that stuff.


----------

